# Color Change of my puppy Photo included



## Heel Touge (Apr 13, 2012)

So my puppy is a rescue so I know nothing about blood lines.

I was told that my puppy is half German Shepard Dog and half Golden Retriever, although he looks all GSD to me.









Just took this photo today and he is 9 weeks

So based off the pic and info provided how do you think his color will be as he ages?


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Omg! He is beautiful.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

He's incredibly cute, but I don't think any of us can tell you what he will look like. He does look like a retriever mix to me.


----------



## Heel Touge (Apr 13, 2012)

jetscarbie said:


> Omg! He is beautiful.


Thanks!uppy:uppy:uppy:


----------



## Heel Touge (Apr 13, 2012)

Emoore said:


> He's incredibly cute, but I don't think any of us can tell you what he will look like. He does look like a retriever mix to me.


Thanks, he's my precious baby. uppy:

I will keep posting pics up as he grows. It will be interesting to see how he turns out.

I am just looking for guesses not answers I know that given he's a mix and I don't know bloodlines that there is know way to truly tell what his colors will be.

I also am guessing that his ears won't stand. At what age do they start to do that?


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Heel Touge said:


> Thanks, he's my precious baby. uppy:
> 
> I will keep posting pics up as he grows. It will be interesting to see how he turns out.
> 
> ...


If you feed your pup good nutrition they should stand at just about now. so it really depends on genetics and nutrition. this is what my puppy looked like at 11 weeks:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Those look like retriever ears but nine weeks is still early if hoping for them to stand. Wait until he is 4-5 months to make sure. He's AWFUL cute.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Well....if I had to guess...and just remember I am guessing....I would say he looks a lot like a GSD 
His markings look just like my oldest male. My male still has the same coat colors as he did when he was a pup....he's just bigger. He's mostly all black with the white/silver markings on the legs and stomach.

I think in a few months you will probably see his ears do some crazy things. One day, they may be up, the next, down.



Regardless, I think he's a very handsome pup. Pretty markings.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Heel Touge said:


> Thanks, he's my precious baby. uppy:
> 
> I will keep posting pics up as he grows. It will be interesting to see how he turns out.
> 
> ...


My husky/lab mix looked exactly like a white lab puppy when he was young. All of a sudden at 6 months his ears just popped up and never went back down.

He had the typical "lab" ears so I never thought they would stand. When it comes to mixes, you just have to wait and see!


----------



## Heel Touge (Apr 13, 2012)

MicheleMarie said:


> If you feed your pup good nutrition they should stand at just about now. so it really depends on genetics and nutrition. this is what my puppy looked like at 11 weeks:





PaddyD said:


> Those look like retriever ears but nine weeks is still early if hoping for them to stand. Wait until he is 4-5 months to make sure. He's AWFUL cute.





jetscarbie said:


> Well....if I had to guess...and just remember I am guessing....I would say he looks a lot like a GSD
> His markings look just like my oldest male. My male still has the same coat colors as he did when he was a pup....he's just bigger. He's mostly all black with the white/silver markings on the legs and stomach.
> 
> I think in a few months you will probably see his ears do some crazy things. One day, they may be up, the next, down.
> ...





N Smith said:


> My husky/lab mix looked exactly like a white lab puppy when he was young. All of a sudden at 6 months his ears just popped up and never went back down.
> 
> He had the typical "lab" ears so I never thought they would stand. When it comes to mixes, you just have to wait and see!


Thanks for all the comments. It seems that as far as the ears go that they could still stand, I wasn't sure because of the golden retriever in him.

Also thanks for all the praises, I get stopped a billion times anytime he is with me and there are people around.

I am in the process of switching him from science diet (what the shelter fed him) to Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy, from my research that seems to be good stuff for GSD puppies.

He is such a smart guy. He already know sit and lay down. I am working on stay. He is potty trained too. My biggest struggle right now is he likes to play bite and chew everything.

I will post a new photo once he is 11 weeks for comparison.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

He could very well be Golden Retriever/Shepherd mix.
Shepherds have a tendancy to lighten up as they age, so my guess would be that he might be black & tan blanket back, or black & tan saddle when he is full grown. Though this may not me the case with your pup considering he is Golden R. mix (also, some GSDs don't lighten up at all from their adolescent age), I could be wrong. He might grow to have the same markings he has now. 
He sure is a beauty though!


----------



## Heel Touge (Apr 13, 2012)

*New photos as promised*

Okay so here we go, he is 13 weeks now.




























I have not see really much color change yet.

What a handsome bugger  .


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Gosh, he is so cute!


----------

